# Where to but a bed / mattress?



## Havianna (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,

My husband arrived in Dubai yesterday.

He is temporarily staying at: Kawakeb Building but will be moving to Cedre Villas.

Can anyone advise of a shop that sells beds/mattresses that is in the vacinity of Cedre Villas.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Havianna said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband arrived in Dubai yesterday.
> 
> ...


Cedre Villas. Never heard of it. where's it near?


----------



## Havianna (Feb 12, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Cedre Villas. Never heard of it. where's it near?


Well it's hard to say as I'm not there yet...but the paper work says Silicon Oasis...does that help?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Wherever you buy it, either at a store next door or a store in the other end of Dubai, you won't be able to collect it from that actual store, it will get delivered (free of charge in most cases) from a central warehouse a few days later. 

If you want a regular mattress, any brance of Home Centre or Homes R Us has a wide selection. They also have many beds to choose from too.

If you're in Silicon Oasis, Mirdif City Centre will be closest place to you to shop for things like that.


----------

